# Chameleon in water bowl!!



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it normal for a chameleon to sit in a bowl of water?

I mist his viv twice a day but also keep a bowl of water in the bottom of the viv as the friend I got him from said he prefers to drink from the bowl (which I have witnessed myself). 

Anyway three days on the trot I have seen him sat in it!! He only stays there for about 10mins but still is it normal?


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

??????


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no, i don't believe that is normal. none of mine ever did that at all. nope... now that i think of it, they surely never did that purposely.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

HABU said:


> no, i don't believe that is normal. none of mine ever did that at all. nope... now that i think of it, they surely never did that purposely.


Any ideas why he might be doing it?


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

I havn't the slightest idea of why he's doing it, but i suggest you take the bowl out, he could fall asleep and drown. : victory:


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

ip3kid said:


> I havn't the slightest idea of why he's doing it, but i suggest you take the bowl out, he could fall asleep and drown. : victory:


I wouldn't have thought it would be big enough for him to drown in it is only about 3-4inch diameter and 1inch deep the water is kept at about half depth. He keeps his front feet on the rim and just sits his back end in with about 1/2 his tail out!! 

It's quite strange, I'll try get a pic next time I catch him in there.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Doesn't take much water to drown in, even for a human. Chameleons don't normally drink from water bowls so most keepers don't have one. I can only think he's doing it for humidity reasons, what is the humidity like in his enclosure?


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Doesn't take much water to drown in, even for a human. Chameleons don't normally drink from water bowls so most keepers don't have one. I can only think he's doing it for humidity reasons, what is the humidity like in his enclosure?


Waiting for my hygrometer to arrive from ebay so not actually sure right now, he is still in the wooden viv, flexi I ordered from ebay turned out to be tiny, they had listed size in cm not inches so too small for him, luckily didn't pay much for it!!

Oh and I'm not stupid! I'm well aware it takes very little water to drown in, point I was trying to make was that the bowl isn't big enough for him to fit more than half his body minus tail in so can't see him drowning the bowl isn't wide enough!


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

iv never seen mine do it hun mine poos in his i have a big washing up bowl with rocks in to catch drips :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

given the volumes of information and the insane number of pics the poster provided.... i have determined that.....


.... i have a headache...

.. THAT IS ALL... :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Donz n Si said:


> Waiting for my hygrometer to arrive from ebay so not actually sure right now, he is still in the wooden viv, flexi I ordered from ebay turned out to be tiny, they had listed size in cm not inches so too small for him, luckily didn't pay much for it!!
> 
> Oh and I'm not stupid! I'm well aware it takes very little water to drown in, point I was trying to make was that the bowl isn't big enough for him to fit more than half his body minus tail in so can't see him drowning the bowl isn't wide enough!


I wasn't implying that you were stupid. You gave no indication of bowl size and my mind reading skills aren't great.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

do you see him sitting on the floor not in his water bowl at all????


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually mentioned the bowl size in the post you answered about the drowning, sorry for being defensive but if you had read my post properly you would have realised this.

On a more info note, what do you mean humidity reasons? As in he is too dry?


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

cham25 said:


> do you see him sitting on the floor not in his water bowl at all????


Not so much sitting on the floor but he does get on the floor and stalk the crickets and locusts sometimes.

He doesn't do it to drink either! He either hangs fom the branch above or stands on the side of the bowl.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If I missed the size being mentioned then I apologise. If he's sitting in the bowl then I do think he might be too dry. You'll know when your hygrometer arrives though.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> If I missed the size being mentioned then I apologise. If he's sitting in the bowl then I do think he might be too dry. You'll know when your hygrometer arrives though.


No probs, I do tend to get a little defensive when confronted (bit like a rep really!!).

Thanks for your advice should be here by thurs hopefully! What do I do if humidity is too low?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

try misting the eclosure with tepid water that will raise the humidity.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

yemans can deal with a low humidity and as long as your misting twice daily i cant see why he would do this as the humidity in the viv should not drop too low.


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*bowl*

take bowl out problem sorted,chams only drink from moving water anyway.IF you worrired add an exterrea waterfall but if it poos in it change water immediatly.this keeps humidity nice and gives them water whenever they need it.mine is on a timer goes off at night.


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

baldym said:


> take bowl out problem sorted,chams only drink from moving water anyway.IF you worrired add an exterrea waterfall but if it poos in it change water immediatly.this keeps humidity nice and gives them water whenever they need it.mine is on a timer goes off at night.


Not necessarily true, i had a cham who would clearly go down to his water bowl and drink from it. I watched him on many occaisions. This cham could well be drinking from a bowl aswell. My cham never sat in the water bowl to my knowledge though.

Ed : victory:


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Pono said:


> Not necessarily true, i had a cham who would clearly go down to his water bowl and drink from it. I watched him on many occaisions. This cham could well be drinking from a bowl aswell. My cham never sat in the water bowl to my knowledge though.
> 
> Ed : victory:


Yes he does drink from it, I've never seen him taking water after misting.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

*Shedding!*

Have noticed this morning he appears to be shedding, do you think this may be something to do with it??

He has also been quite grouchy the last couple of days too!


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

????? Anyone know? Could his shedding have caused him to do this?


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Donz n Si said:


> Have noticed this morning he appears to be shedding, do you think this may be something to do with it??
> 
> He has also been quite grouchy the last couple of days too!


??????? anybody??????


----------

